# Rooster wanted



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

I have a chicken who is very lonely and I would like to get a rooster for her. Does anyone have one for cheap? Thank you very much.
Taylor


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Taylor,
Where do you live? Are there any state or country fairs going on close to where you live, where you might be able to buy a rooster?
Daryl


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

No I don't have any of those near me. I live in Riverside county.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Taylor,

Check your local animal shelters and humane societies. There are almost always roosters in need of homes or go to http://www.petfinder.org and have a look in your area via the internet.

Terry


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Taylor,

Don't know if this gorgeous guy is still available and don't know if you are near this place or if they would ship him, but this guy is listed in our adoption forum.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=10578

Linda


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Read My Lips / Beak ..*

There ARE ALWAYS poultry and waterfowl available at local shelters .. also doves, pigeons, parakeets, and a whole plethora of birds .. go check and adopt it you can. This is =not= brain surgery .. here's the link again http://www.petfinder.org .. or JUST GO and see what's at your local animal shelter or humane society.

Terry


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

Lin,
Thank you but that is too far for me. Terry,
Thank you but those roosters are all too young, my chicken is 4 years old.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Taylor .. I apologize for coming across pretty harsh to you. I'm sorry. Hope you find your rooster soon.

Terry


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

Oh that's quite allright. I don't mind your just trying to help.


----------

